# Street Machine Battle Co-Hosted by Crazyblue ( So-Cal doing it again )



## crazyblue (Nov 23, 2007)

_* PLEASE LOOK @ INFO & RULES *_

_*When:Sunday May 18, 2008 11am to 6pm*_
Why to come to this Show:
Chill out & Meet some new people
Have some Bomb food
Meet the models
Win some prizes
Get some professinal pics of your car
(Show off your work and your car)
CANT GET HASSLED FROM THE BLACK AND WHITE

Details: 

*>>>(LEAVE THE STREET MIND AT HOME)<<<*


*RULES:
DO NOT TOUCH / DAMAGE CARS @ THE SHOW
**NO BURNOUTS!**
(NO REVVING!)
NO STREET RACING!
NO HATING RESPECT EVERYONE!
SHOW RESPECT TO PEOPLE 
PLEASE KEEP YOUR CARS BELOW 3K
**NO SPEEDING IN THE PARKING LOT**
NO REDLINING 1/2 WHEN LEAVING THE SHOW
SHOW RESPECT TO POLICE AND CHP
NO FIGHTING KEEP A LEVEL HEAD!
******* PLEASE DONT LITTER *******
(FOLLOW THE RULES) <<Very Important Lets Keep This Show smart
PICK UP AND THROW AWAY TRASH*


 {The spot}**  ADRESS IS: 1301 Sepulveda Blvd. Torrance, CA. 90501 ** 

 Competitor Classes * 
Best of each make:
Acura, Datsun, Honda, Infiniti, Lexus, Mazda, Mitsubishi, Nissan, Scion and Subaru Specialty Awards:

Best JDM
Best JDM OEM
Best JDM Aftermarket
Best VIP
Best Daily Driver 
Best Drift 
Best Time Attack 
Best Paint 
Best Team Overall
Best Female Ride 
Best Classic 
Best Performance 
Best Overall Sport Compact
Best of Show


******** 5 or more cars are required for class to be eligible. Classes may change before event. There is a limit of 25-40 competitors allowed in each "make" class. Registration may close for certain makes once capacity has been reached. ***********


PICTURES WILL BE TAKEN BY AUTOTRANSMUTE AND OTHERS PHOTOAGRAPHERS AND COMPANIES

Events & Show info : 

- JDM import lifestyle car competition and show.
- Food, vendors, DJ's, and the scene's hottest models.
- Garage Keizo model search.

Free admission to all spectators. All ages welcome. 
Please see below for car competitor registration info and requirements. 

Competitor registration is now open! Early registration for this event is only $20. 
All car competitors must have a minimum of two (2) of the following modifications to be eligible for competition:
-Wheels
-Suspension
-Body Kit / Custom Paint 

This event is limited to 250 competitor cars. Please note, this event is open to all Japanese Imports, JDM Spec, JDM VIP, JDM Classics and JDM Track Cars ONLY. There are no Euro or Domestic categories at this event, therefore
NO registrations for Euro or Domestic classes will be accepted. 

>>>>>> Garage Keizo Presents: Street Machine Battle Registration <<<<<< REGISTER ONLY $20 FOR EARLY $25 FOR NORMAL 

Flyer will be posted up later

+ IF YOU NEED MORE INFO ON BECOMING A VENDOR / SPONSOR PLEASE CONTACT ME @ [email protected]


----------



## crazyblue (Nov 23, 2007)

Car competitor registration is now open - and filling up fast!!! Please note that registration closes May 16th at midnight, and no on site registration will be accepted.


----------

